# Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?



## Tobias76 (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr habe ich aus Schalungssteinen einen Teich erstellt.
Klar ist der durchgetrocknet und befindet sich noch im "Rohbau".
Als nächster Schritt soll nun Schutzflies (300g) und faltenfrei mit PVC-Folie ausgkleidet werden.
Aber durch den Winter sind die Wände und Bodenplatte feucht. Tagsüber trocknen besonnte Stellen ab, beschattete bleiben feucht. 
Über nacht, wird der ganze Teich feucht.
Feucht soll heissen, dass der Beton abgedunkelt ist, nicht so, dass sich Wasser bildet.

Kann ich trotzdem mit dem Verlegen des Flieses und der Folie beginnen, oder muss ich warten?

Danke und Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

...ich würde mit dem Auskleiden definitiv warten, bis die Temperaturen auch Nachts deutlich über dem Gefrierpunkt sind...die feuchten Wände sind weniger das Problem...ich sehe eher, dass die Klebenähte beim faltenfreien Verlegen nicht ordentlich abbinden und sich die Folie auch bei den Temperaturen nicht gerade bequem verlegt...:?


----------



## samorai (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Hallo Tobias!
Also, ab 15 Grad und voller Sonne kannst Du die Folie einbauen. Lasse sie vorher ruhen, damit sie die Wärme aufnehmen kann.Ob Du schweißt oder klebst:
1) 10 cm Überlappung
2) Jede Naht reinigen mit Aceton 
3) Hefter setzen zum besseren fixsieren der Folie
4) Bei Verklebung:Ersten Klebestreifen 5cm unter der Überlappung setzen (oder ziehen)
                           Zweiten Klebestreifen 0,5-1,0cm von der Naht entfernt setzen
                           Alles gut mit einer Andruckrolle andrücken
Wenn Du Falten aufschneidest hast Du meist ganz unten kaum noch Material zum überlappen, dann schneidest Du dir Kreise,die Du dann vollflächig verklebst. Zum einen verhindern sie das weiter reißen der Folie, zum anderen schmiegen sich runde Formen besser an.

LG Ron!


----------



## Tobias76 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Beiträge.
Mir war als hätte ich mal hier irgendwo gelesen, dass die Wände/Boden trocken sein sollten-temperaturunabhängig.

Ich werde Heißschweissen.
Die Temperaturen sollen Fr+Sa so hoch bleiben und auch Nachts soll's nicht gefrieren.
Allerings könnt's regnen. Wenn dann alles passt würde ich einfach die Plane über den Teich ziehen. Da es dann dunkel wird, werde ich wohl ein Baustrahler aufbauen.

Das alles wird die Temperaturen hochhalten.

Davor muss ich aber auch noch etwas üben.
Gerade bei den Ecken bin ich mir da noch nicht sicher. Werde zusätzlich Eckformen einschweissen um sicher zu gehen.

@Ron
Warum sollte ich Folie aufschneiden?

Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## samorai (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Na ich denke FALTENFREI! Wie willst Du denn das Material WEGHEXEN ?????
Wenn Du im freien schweißt, ist es noch lange nicht das selbe wie bei Übungen im Raum.
Damit meine ich den Wind,er wird Dir die heiße Luft wegsaugen.:evil
Also schütze Dich und Deine Nähte so gut wie Du kannst.Wie stark ist denn Deine Folie?
1mm? Hast Du schon mal geschweißt?

LG Ron!


----------



## Tobias76 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Achso, ich glaube, ich weiss nun was Du meinst.

Mein Teich ist rechteckig gemauert, also wie eine Schuhschachtel.
Die Bahnen werden am Rand an PVC-Verbund-Bleche geschweisst. Und fallen nach unten.
Also Falten, die ich aufschneiden muss, wird's da wohl nicht geben ¿ (Ironie), wie etwa bei einem runden Teich.
der Tip mit dem Wind ist gut.
Geschweisst habe ich bisher nur probeweise mit 1mm Folie. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich traue es mir zu.
Für den Teich habe ich 1,5mm Folie. Mit der werde ich zuvor auch noch üben.

Meine Vorgehensweise wäre so:
Flies mit Verbundblech befestigen und auslegen
Folie zuschneiden-für jede Seite und Boden
Folie für Folie an Verbundblech schweissen
Bodenfolie ausrollen und UNTER die Wandfolien legen
Wandfolien an Bodenfolie schweissen

ok so?

Auf was sollte ich noch achten?
Die Folie sollte richtig in die Ecken reichen, sodass beim Wassereinlassen keine Spannung ensteht?!

Diese Reihe finde ich sehr hilfreich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QvvjC8Q6Uw


Danke und Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## samorai (5. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Ja Tobias,genau so wie es im Video beschrieben wurde. Als Nahtprüfer kann man auch etwas anderes nehmen.
 Deine 1,5er Folie macht sich besser, wie 1mm.Versuche den Temperaturpunkt raus zu kriegen oder die Einstellung von Deinen Schweißgerät,und draußen gibst Du nochmal etwas dazu.Es muss sich eine kleine Wulst an der 
Naht bilden(es sieht aus wie Schaum).
Trotzdem mußt Du aber Hefter schweißen.Die Profis ziehen eine "lari fari" Naht.Sie hält nur für den Augenblick als Hefter.Versuche es mal!
Einen wichtigen Tipp habe ich noch: BEHALTE IMMER DEIN SCHWEIßGERÄT im Auge.
Sehr schnell hast Du damit ein Loch reingebrannt, besonders wenn Du am Boden schweißt.

Gutes Gelingen Ron!


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

TOBIAS,wie ging es denn so?
Hast Du einen heißen Daumen bekommen?
Ist normal.

LG Ron!


----------



## Tobias76 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

Hallo Ron,

ist noch nichts geschehen.
Ich kann frühestens morgen damit anfangen, aber die Folie ist noch nicht da:beten
Wettertechnisch sieht's machbar aus.

ich melde mich spätestens wenn's geschehen ist ;-)

Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Tobias76 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

So, es ist geschafft.

Am Freitag war's so weit.
Da das Wetter nur Freitags gut sein sollte, musste alles an einem Tag geschehen:
Vlies befestigen, Folie schweissen.
So war's  dann auch.
Vlies war reicht einfach. Habe das mit den PVC-Verbundblechen befestigt.
Vorgebohrt mit HSS-davon brauchte ich 4Stück, da die am Beton schnell stumpf wurden-keine Zeit zum Nachschleifen. Aber das Ergebnis war super.

Um die Mittagszeit gings dann ans PVC-zuerstmal aber checken.
Der Unterschied von 1,0mm zu 1,5mm ist gewaltig. Die Versuche hatten zwar mit 1,0 auch geklappt, aber mit 1,5 ist nochmal anders.

Die erste Folie war schnell am Blech angeheftet.
Da passierte es zwei mal, ausgerechnet an der Sichtseite, dass ich Falten bekam.
Ein Profi hätte das bestimmt ausbügeln können
Danach folgten die anderen. Dann wurden die Folien miteinander verschweisst.

Es wurde kälter und die Folien steifer. Vorallem an den Ecken musste ich vorwärmen, um die Ecken richtig formen zu können.

Als Bahnen und Ecken verschweisst waren, habe ich die Bodenfolie unter die Ecken geschoben.
Es stellte sich heraus, dass ich mit den Ecken bis zum schluss hätte warten sollen.
Es war nämlich schwierig so ohneWellen zu schweissen.

Zum schluss habe ich die Ränder mit einem spitzen Schraubenzieher überprüft und nachgebessert. Waren aber nur wenige stellen.
Danach war ich absolut fertig, die Dämmerung setzte ein und es war schon bitter kalt.

Am nächsten morgen gleich raus-nochmals Nähte überprüfen-saubere Arbeit, nun bei Tageslicht zu sehen.
Dann habe ich noch Ecken eingeschweisst, ging nun mit der Erfahrung besser.
Die Ecken habe ich als Formteile gekauft. 
Wenn man es wie in der Beschreibung von Sikka macht, geht's auch ohne diese.
Ich habe mich für beides entschlossen.

Zum Schluss die Foliendurchführungen geklebt und die Nähte mit Innotec versiegelt-musste nicht sein, war aber noch übrig.

Gemachte Fehler:

Folienseite ein mal vertauscht- leichtsinnig, nicht schwerwiegend.
Ein paar Wellen eingeschweisst
Zwei Löcher eingebrannt-selber schuld, wollte kurz hochheften

Zusammenfassend
Es war innerhalb der Zeit sehr anstrengend, die Bedingungen nicht optimal (aber man hat mich ja gewarnt ;-) )
Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden

Achtung
Ich habe den größten Steinel Fön benutzt. Der besitzt am Ende die Taster für die Soll-Temp und ein Display. Irgendwie habe ich es immer wieder geschafft die Temp zu verändern und zwar in beide Richtungen was eben zu Problemen führte.

Mein Empfehlung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3CV1tZ1QfA
-Alle Teile anschauen

Danke nochmals für Eure Tipps!   

Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Zacky (24. März 2013)

*AW: Betonierter Teich: Wann mit Folie auskleiden?*

...sieht nach einer super-sauberen Arbeit......Glückwunsch...


----------

